# Liquid Laundry Detergent Dispenser



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Doing a very tight master bath remodel with full size stack-able washer and dryer closet included. The rest of the bath is a shower, double vanity and toilet.

It was important to client to get the biggest shower possible for them and for future resale. Long story short the laundry closet which turned out very nice has no room to fit the ginormous detergent bottles sold today.

My plan is to install a gravity or pump fed detergent dispensing system with the reservoir hidden in the master closet directly behind the bathroom/laundry center.

Has anyone found/used any of these systems that work?

I think it would be nice to use a small dispenser hose to fill the detergent compartment and not fool with the big bottles and nasty caps. This might be a nice upgrade for future projects.

_________
Mike


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

That seems like much ado about nothing - not a real-life solution, what with different detergents for different loads, bleaches, fabric softeners, etc. Surely the homeowner can figure out a solution to the problem, for example to store the detergent under the vanity.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

We do have storage built in for the other stuff. I forgot to mention one other detail......she's pregnant. :whistling:whistling:whistling

_________
Mike


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

This problem falls under 
mech engineering, materials handling

Almost certainly this system will have problems that can only be foreseen by people who do this kind of design work for a living.

I just transfer the liquids to smaller containers that my wife can handle.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

All been discussed ..... daggers and knives. Tryin to be a hero....that's all.


_________
Mike


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not saying this is it....but something like this....has anyone ever used one??

http://sudspenserdispensingsystem.blogspot.com/2015/01/history-of-sudspenser.html


________
Mike


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

JackP23 said:


> Not saying this is it....but something like this....has anyone ever used one??
> 
> http://sudspenserdispensingsystem.blogspot.com/2015/01/history-of-sudspenser.html
> 
> ...


Search the patents to find out how many people have tried to get this right.
The many patents for AFCIs tells me that nobody can get this right, it's too ambitious.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

GettingBy said:


> ...
> I just transfer the liquids to smaller containers that my wife can handle.


^^^ for example.

She's pregnant? She'll get over it, trust me.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good point. To the both of you.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Restaurant supply houses and janitorial supply houses should have what you need---


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

mikeswoods said:


> Restaurant supply houses and janitorial supply houses should have what you need---


I've done some searching with these suppliers and haven't found it. Most of them are for timed daily dispensing or push button for direct application. Medical and industrial supply places have devices too but usually overkill price-wise or not a good fit with the viscosity of a detergent. 


_______
Mike


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe technology has made the old stuff obsolete---we bought the detergents in 5 gallon buckets---the supply house set us up with a clear hose and a pump that mounted above the sinks---simple,low tech---and free from the supply house.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

What about the bleach and fabric softener. She'll have to keep that stuff in the vanity. 

Or put in a 8' door/bifold.........Put shelf above dryer? 

Smaller shower......Smaller vanity.........Resale value??

Good thread. Let us know how it works out. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JackP23 said:


> Doing a very tight master bath remodel with full size stack-able washer and dryer closet included. The rest of the bath is a shower, double vanity and toilet.
> 
> It was important to client to get the biggest shower possible for them and for future resale. Long story short the laundry closet which turned out very nice has no room to fit the ginormous detergent bottles sold today.
> 
> ...


Just re-read... stackable... 

got a pic of what you're dealing with or the dimensions of the ginormous bottle? Type of stackable and area you are working with and depth of closet? 

If it's one of these types of stackables...








An option would be an inset shelf on either or both sides at the cavity height.... something like this but on smaller scale...








If it's one of these...








Then a shelf in between could work depending on depth of closet.

Or depending on woman's height and stackable height, a shelf above...








Depending on depth of closet and type of stackable, you could also mount a shelf to the back of the interior part of the door... Something like this, but on a smaller scale...








While the pump sounds cool, it has to be continually refilled and everytime they have to they will think of you...

Follow the path of least resistance... you might find that being able to simply put a bottle on a shelf is exactly that instead of adding steps to being able to use it... how to achieve it based on the above criteria (i.e. - dimensions, height, depth, bottle size, etc.) can be discussed with the info or pic...

Best of luck.... 8^)

.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for weighing in on my dilemma. At this point she's coming around to the idea of transferring her detergent to a smaller container of the same brand. 

I'm building in a small cubby to the right of the washer and dryer just on the inside of the door, similar to the second pic on Kap's post. The clearance between the appliances and the double door is 5/8 ....so you can see the trouble.

I have to lay some of the blame for this situation on the designer. In reviewing the drawings nothing is to scale. She had all kinds of room in the closet for everything you could ever want. Now I see why the HO was taken aback. 

Dang designers and dang me for not catching it and pointing it out.

Thanks again.....I still want to know if there's a dispenser that works!!!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Here ya go... :whistling:

http://www.sudspenser.com/


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JackP23 said:


> Thanks everyone for weighing in on my dilemma. At this point she's coming around to the idea of transferring her detergent to a smaller container of the same brand.
> 
> I'm building in a small cubby to the right of the washer and dryer just on the inside of the door, similar to the second pic on Kap's post. The clearance between the appliances and the double door is 5/8 ....so you can see the trouble.
> 
> ...


Jack, is the stackable this kind?...









Or this kind?...








.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

KAP said:


> Jack, is the stackable this kind?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No........its a full size LG stack able. No room above the door. These things'll press your shirts for you....if your into that kind of thing.

_________
Mike


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JackP23 said:


> No........its a full size LG stack able. No room above the door. These things'll press your shirts for you....if your into that kind of thing.
> 
> _________
> Mike


So like the second pic?


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

KAP said:


> So like the second pic?


The storage will be similar to the wall cubby in the second pic of your first post.....with much less room though.

__________
Mike


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JackP23 said:


> The storage will be similar to the wall cubby in the second pic of your first post.....with much less room though.
> 
> __________
> Mike


OK... not what I asked... maybe third times a charm... is the stackable like the second pic?


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

KAP said:


> OK... not what I asked... maybe third times a charm... is the stackable like the second pic?



Looking at it again.....I guess they could be like the second pic.

My bad..
_______
Mike


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Tell her to try these. About 1" square, one per load.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Tell her to try these. About 1" square, one per load.


I think I ate one of those at a Christmas party last year......it really cleaned me out! :laughing:




__________
Mike


----------

